# hotspot shield problem



## Cyu (Oct 4, 2009)

​Hi

I am new here and my hotspot shield isnt working since the last 2 wks. it just wont connect. news has it its blocked in china, can someone please help so I can access facebook. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never heard of this program. What does it do? Why do you use it? Where are you trying to use it from?


----------



## Cyu (Oct 4, 2009)

HSS is a free VPN to access sites like blog and facebook when blocked. FB is blocked in china and HSS is no longer workijng so I need a new FREE VPN or proxy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, but we can't help you. Please read the rules of the forum. IF you are in China, and trying to get to sites blocked, even if we don't agree with it, we can't help you as that falls under trying to get around security features.


----------

